# What's the buzz on "Dune"?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A new version seems to be coming up. This story has (in my opinion) been badly served in earlier versions. Maybe this one will be better? Does anybody know? Here's a recently posted and pretty substantial trailer.






Obligatory musical reference: Sounds like the soundtrack is based on Pink Floyd.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

KenOC said:


> A new version seems to be coming up. This story has (in my opinion) been badly served in earlier versions. Maybe this one will be better? Does anybody know? Here's a recently posted and pretty substantial trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The director Denis Villeneuve is supposed have fallen in love with *Dune* in his teens and wants to make a faithful adaptation to the novel in _two_ installments. People are banking on the fact that he did such a great job with *Blade Runner 2049* that he won't screw up with *Dune*.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't have my hopes up for this version. This trailer doesn't really have me excited, maybe because I don't like the casting choices.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Phil loves classical said:


> I don't have my hopes up for this version. This trailer doesn't really have me excited, maybe because I don't like the casting choices.


I'm with you on the casting choices, except for *Timothee Chalamet* who looks young enough to be Paul Atreides and *Charlotte Rampling*, who looks _old enough_ for Gaius Helen Mohian. I am not so sure about the rest, especially changing the gender of Liet Keynes.

I liked most of the casting in the Lynch film (or got used to them?)


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Here's a rabid fan's take on *the trailer*


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

There are now several fan reaction videos on the Internet. All that I've seen are positive. It seems that the movie will only be the first half of the novel (as MAS noted), to be be completed if this one is financially successful enough.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2020)

I only have expectation based on the director's prevous work and Lynch's take on the books (having not read the books.)

It looks like expectation might be fulfilled, with some scenes resembling both _Blade Runner 2049 _and _Arrival_. If it's up to the same standard as _Arrival_, I'll be happy.

That is Pink Floyd on the temp track - but the score will be by Hans Zimmer, so it seems unlikely that it will be based on Floyd...unless anyone else knows otherwise?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

MAS said:


> I'm with you on the casting choices, except for *Timothee Chalamet* who looks young enough to be Paul Atreides and *Charlotte Rampling*, who looks _old enough_ for Gaius Helen Mohian. I am not so sure about the rest, especially changing the gender of Liet Keynes.
> 
> I liked most of the casting in the Lynch film (or got used to them?)


I liked Chalamet in Call me By Your Name. But not in Little Women, and the way he presented in the last Oscars. He seems very immodest in his demeanor to me, maybe because of his success and attention as a heart throb.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

KenOC said:


> A new version seems to be coming up. This story has (in my opinion) been badly served in earlier versions. Maybe this one will be better? Does anybody know? Here's a recently posted and pretty substantial trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visually it looks awesome.

I like the looks of many of the characters, especially Paul and Chani . . . . they are both _*very*_ similar to how I pictured them when I first read the first book in the 70s. Jessica, not so much.

Often trailers will have music attached that isn't necessarily in the finished film. But the mood and arrangement of the *PF* song _*Eclipse*_ works well with the trailer.

We'll see though. When I read the book, prior to any filmed version being released, one thing that struck me was how difficult it would be to make a film version, as so much of the narrative was relaying _*how people felt*_ and *what they were thinking*.

I remember being so very disappointed with the 1984 adaptation, especially the ending, which was seemingly written by someone who completely missed the point of the original novel, or perhaps hadn't read it at all.

I haven't bothered to watch that version since 1984, and I had to look to Wikipedia to determine that the score I don't remember at all was by *Toto* and *Brian Eno*.

I do recall that the rough cut was four hours long, and the first edit was three hours long, which pissed off the financiers of the film, who expected a two hour long film. Frankly, a novel of this depth cannot seriously be captured in 120 minutes. Or even 4 hours.

So, we'll see . . .

Maybe I should simply reread the book. That might be more satisfying.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Producer *Raffaella di Laurentiis* debunks the *rumor* that there exists a four hour cut of David Lynch's version of *Dune* in the introduction to the deleted scenes on the Blu-ray.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

^ I think this video was included in my Blue Ray version as an extra. The deleted scenes look familiar. That scene where Paul offers his life to Thufir to strike was good stuff! I'm surprised they'd take that scene out.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

MAS said:


> Producer *Raffaella di Laurentiis* debunks the *rumor* that there exists a four hour cut of David Lynch's version of *Dune* in the introduction to the deleted scenes on the Blu-ray.


The "four hour" version never actually existed as "a cut". That was how much useable raw footage was available.

Director Lynch later disowned the whole film, with some versions released with the director listed as Alan Smithee.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I read just the first book of Dune, never read the sequels. Then I played the 2 computers games Dune I and Dune II, which started the whole genre of real-time strategies like Command and Conquer. And I saw the Lynch movie and the Children of Dune miniseries.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0287839/
it had a pretty good sountrack

so I am certainly not going to miss the new Dune and Baron Harkonnen on hovering on his suspensors


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Jacck said:


> I read just the first book of Dune, never read the sequels. Then I played the 2 computers games Dune I and Dune II, which started the whole genre of real-time strategies like Command and Conquer. And I saw the Lynch movie and the Children of Dune miniseries.
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0287839/
> it had a pretty good sountrack
> 
> so I am certainly not going to miss the new Dune and Baron Harkonnen on hovering on his suspensors


I also read Dune Messiah, the immediate sequel to the first novel, and felt I had enough and stopped. I watched the first episode of the miniseries and didn't want to continue. I'm just excited to see the sandworms in this remake. I read somewhere they were the real stars of the first movie, and I agree.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Phil loves classical said:


> I also read Dune Messiah, the immediate sequel to the first novel, and felt I had enough and stopped. I watched the first episode of the miniseries and didn't want to continue. I'm just excited to see the sandworms in this remake. I read somewhere they were the real stars of the first movie, and I agree.


I'm re-reading *Dune* right now. It's one of my favorite scifi book series, and I'm preparing for the new movie. I hope it's a big hit, so the second movie gets the go ahead.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

pianozach said:


> The "four hour" version never actually existed as "a cut". That was how much useable raw footage was available.
> 
> Director Lynch later disowned the whole film, with some versions released with the director listed as Alan Smithee.


I think some of the deleted scenes were re-inserted, and Lynch disowned that version. "Alan Smither," I understand, is the name assigned to directors of disowned films.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

There are some stories that just don't translate well from book to silver screen. Long before the first _Dune_ movie came out I predicted that the story was not only too big, but an important element in it, Paul's inner mind transformation via the spice may not be depictable. That sense of tone, the feeling you get when Herbert's words tell of this change may be too specific to the medium of literature.

I don't hold out any promise for this version based on the trailers. You could take selected cuts from the Lynch _Dune_ and make it look better than it was. In fact, they did!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Room2201974 said:


> There are some stories that just don't translate well from book to silver screen. Long before the first _Dune_ movie came out I predicted that the story was not only too big, but an important element in it, Paul's inner mind transformation via the spice may not be depictable. That sense of tone, the feeling you get when Herbert's words tell of this change may be too specific to the medium of literature.
> 
> I don't hold out any promise for this version based on the trailers. You could take selected cuts from the Lynch _Dune_ and make it look better than it was. In fact, they did!


I and many other *Dune* fans will hope you're wrong! :lol:


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

MAS said:


> I and many other *Dune* fans will hope you're wrong! :lol:


It may be a better movie and *we* Dune fans may rejoice in that, but capturing the magic of Herbert's mind language is a whole different animal. I wish them well, I really do, but I think the task may not be do-able.

BTW, every time I watch the Lynch movie I get a mash-up in my head with the jingle of WKRP's only sponsor.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Room2201974 said:


> *There are some stories that just don't translate well from book to silver screen*. Long before the first _Dune_ movie came out I predicted that the story was not only too big, but an important element in it, Paul's inner mind transformation via the spice may not be depictable. That sense of tone, the feeling you get when Herbert's words tell of this change may be too specific to the medium of literature.
> 
> I don't hold out any promise for this version based on the trailers. You could take selected cuts from the Lynch _Dune_ and make it look better than it was. In fact, they did!


That's my feeling as well with the novel. It's not the same as Lord of the Rings, or Planet of the Apes, 2001. That's why I'm already satisfied with Lynch's Dune for those moments. The astro-politics, the characters' inner thoughts, and particularly the Voice are a real challenge to depict. They may have to reinvent and depart significantly from the novel in the screenplay to make it work better on the screen.


----------



## ledzepp (Mar 19, 2020)

I read all three books in college, part of a sci-fi book club thing. The first book is very difficult in some parts to visualize into movie images IMHO.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Some speculation on where the first *Dune* movie will end.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I see that another oldie, Asimov's Foundation trilogy, is also being made. The teaser scenes here look good, but I can't imagine how they can make this an effective movie.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

KenOC said:


> I see that another oldie, Asimov's Foundation trilogy, is also being made. The teaser scenes here look good, but I can't imagine how they can make this an effective movie.


Never read the books, so maybe that is a plus. The visuals looked impressive, that shot with Saturn's rings was great.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The *Dune* première has been pushed to late October 1st., 2021.


----------

